# Pre-smoking and reheating a brisket or beef roast



## snausageman (Aug 13, 2014)

Going on a weekend camp, but want to pre-smoke a brisket before the weekend and then serve it on Saturday evening.. Any thoughts on reheating the tasty morsel back to perfection.. I will only have open fire with cast iron cookware to use.. either a dutch oven, griddle, or a lg. skillet will be the choice of cooking vessels or it could be put on a spit.. Any suggestions on a method, or any suggestions on the cut of meat.. Would a pork loin or something like that be a better choice to reheat?


----------



## padronman (Aug 13, 2014)

I would slice and put into the vessel you have handy and add a liquid (beef stock) or something for it to braise in.  Cover the vessel and enjoy!!

Scott


----------



## themule69 (Aug 13, 2014)

BBQ is always good. Anything in the woods is also good. You can vacuum seal. Then put in hot water in your dutch oven to reheat. You will have to reseason dutch oven. Or put in dutch oven with a finishing sauce.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 13, 2014)

Like Mule says, the Vacume Sealer is about the best solution . You can make Chili of the meat , too
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Do some Pork Butt too , don't know about you , but I stay hungry on campouts 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  

Send Q-view , please.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## snausageman (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.. I will try the vacuum seal and reheat method and see how it goes.. I will get some pics posted, but won't be until next weekend when we hit the camp.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Aug 15, 2014)

Snausageman said:


> Thanks for the advice.. I will try the vacuum seal and reheat method and see how it goes.. I will get some pics posted, but won't be until next weekend when we hit the camp.


If you don't want to go through all that trouble, cook the brisket like normal, spritz it with some apple juice then wrap in foil and chill it.     To reheat on the trip, put the wrapped brisket in the dutch oven and then top the oven with some hot coals.    The coals on top will heat the inside of the dutch oven which in turn will reheat the brisket without scorching it.  If you can sneak a temp probe wire under the lid, monitor the brisket and look for it to hit 150 - 160.


----------

